# Bambi lived through the night!



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good Morning.

I feel like I've bit hit by a train. By the time Andrew got back with her and we held her and cried like fools, it was about 3:30 am. She just put her little head on my shoulder and went to sleep. At certain times through the night I could feel her heartbeat and pulse slow down and I would lean down and kiss her head and it would speed up. Amazing. I am so glad I had him get her. She has a big morning so we'll see what happens. Of course, I'll keep you all posted. I know I'm repeating myself but the love and support from all of you is overwhelming. The few times I woke up to check on her, I almost forgot it happened. Like it was some bad dream or something. Than the whole night and days events came flooding back to me and her raspy little breathing reminded me that this is not a dream. I don't believe she is any real amount of pain. That is also what the Dr. told me. She is resting comfortably enough, especially when she got back home. Andrew also was so glad I woke him up to go and get her. Whatever happens today, we got a night to hold her together and mourn the days events. I know certain people think we are crazy sometimes but I could actually feel her slipping away from me and my touch and love brought her back. You guys have kept me going and from the bottom of Bambi's heart, we thank you. Whatever happens today with her tests, is meant to be. I am not going to push anything that doesn't feel right. She is so skinny. Her little ribcage is sticking out. She lost 2 oz. yesterday. The fight for life continues... I could just lay here and hold her forever.



Love and Much Appreciation,



Robin, Andrew and Bambi


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

aww!! could we get a pic of the baby? just to tie us over?

i'm soooo glad that she made it threw and is hanging in there


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kioana said:


> aww!! could we get a pic of the baby? just to tie us over?
> 
> i'm soooo glad that she made it threw and is hanging in there


Absolutely, I'll do that right now. Thank you again Kioana, for your support and defense of me. It's so appreciated right now.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Keep fighting Bambi! I'm sooo happy to see this post. Sounds like you and hubby are fine now too


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just checking in before friends arrive, I'm keeping a candle burning for Bambi. My husband is off work today and has just asked if I've heard how she is 
I will update him now.

Much love,
Barbara x


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Me and my family are sending thoughts and prayers to Bambi and your entire family!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

rcj1095 said:


> Absolutely, I'll do that right now. Thank you again Kioana, for your support and defense of me. It's so appreciated right now.


 
oh no biggie! i'd do it for anyone that was bashed and didn't ask for it.
But take care because if you crash then who will stick up for Bam? so eat somthing ,sleep take a minute for you and her:daisy:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

The first one is a picture of Bambi on Sunday or Monday. She was perfect. Eating, drinking, playing, biting Cooper's nose, sneaking Andrew's pizza. Picture perfect health.

The next one is her on my bed right now. She went potty as I was taking the picture so please excuse that. I also posted the one of her and the cat. He knows she's sick and he keeps trying to clean her and cuddle her. I only let him do that for the picture. She looks pretty awful, doesn't she?

I feel so sad. Where did my baby go?



































Okay, this is purely for comic relief. Cooper doesn't really understand that Bam is sick, so we keep putting him in her playpen to keep him off of her. Look at that face. "Mom, let me out, I can help!!!!!!" He is hanging on by his arms.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Bless her, and you. She does look poorly Robin.

If she is in heart failure she will be feeeling very tired and weak at this moment. She shouldn't be in pain, so please keep this in mind.
I hope they can get her stabilised and into theatre as soon as possible.

I will be back later and as always will be thinking of you and Bambi.

Barbara x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness what a change :sad5: in Bam.

We need to get her back to health :crybaby:

----edited
she sure has a lot of love with her , fur and skin.... lol cooper is cute


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

She looks like she had a very rough day too. I'm just praying they can get her strong enough for surgery so she can get on the road to recovery. I can't get this attached and not have a happy ending


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Dear Gawd, iz me Chopper. R widdle online fwend iz bery sik and her needz help from u to stayz stwong. We neber knowz whut chur pwans r but we prayz dat it iz for Bambi to beez happy and healthy for a bery long time here wiff her mommy and daddy. It breaks eberbudys hearts to seez her so sik. Pweeze lets her feelz all da lub and prayers dat we iz all sendin to her. Gib her mommy and daddy sum giant hugs from all ob us too. Beez wiff da white coats when dem are helpin Bambi, guide dem with gentle hands. Not eberbudy iz in a pozition to gibs money to helps out widdle Bambi but tuch dere heartz and let them know dat lub and prayers goez a long way so dem iz doin jus as much helpin doin dat as da money iz. We lubs u widdle Bambie. Amen.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

She is so skinny. the poor thing.  
And the cat comforting her is so adorable and sweet.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

my thoughts are with you and hope she pulls through, she is so adorable and her name really suits her. i will keep checking to see how she is and pray for her x


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Your pictures made me cry 

Poor Bambi... I will keep her in my thoughts. I hope that she'll be strong enough to make it through surgery.

(((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear that Bambi made it through the night, I do so hope she is strong enough for the surgery. My thoughts and prayers are with you and little sweet Bambi but I have faith that she will make it.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

If surgeons can save tiny newborn babies with heart problems, then I feel in my heart she has a good chance. She is so precious and we have her close in our hearts...all of my family sends prayers and loving thoughts your way.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

So i figured out which one metro hospital is, its literally in walking distance from my mom's, she lives in the neighborhood across the street. my friend also works there as a receptionist. I'm heading out now, let me know if theres anything I can bring you guys-breakfast,coffee?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

that is sooo sweet of you to go sit with her...send our love


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH my gosh, that picture of Bambi made me cry. Poor little thing. I love the one of her with the kitty and also Cooper!! What a face!! I am praying so hard for Bambi and hoping that she will pull through this. We are all here for you Robin!! 

Lots of love and HOPE,

Brodysmom


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i just got to work and... i have to tell you - bambi has so much support from all the way in nyc! the email i sent last night to everyone in my office (apparently closer to 400 than 200, i was only counting the attorneys at my firm). i've already gotten $35 IN CASH for donations when i got to work and i've been here for 5 minutes! And 2 people who have chihuahuas wrote me back telling me that they've donated and hwo much they feel for bambi. I'm telling you, dog lovers are a breed of their own. I can't believe that i even got ONE person to respond to my email! 

I have been feeling pretty jaded about the human race in general lately, and working in a large high power lawfirm in manhattan does not help that one bit. But today changed me. I am completely overwhelmed by the fact that people actually CARE about a dog so many miles away. 

Bambi's mom - here are the people who have donated so far, and their email addresses if you'd like to say a quick thank you. Richard Favata ([email protected]), Jeff Coleman ([email protected]), Kelly Addeo - a fellow chihuahua owner ([email protected]) and Shaun Terrill another chi owner([email protected]) 

Here is an email i received from Shaun who i have actually never even spoken to!

"My two chihuahuas practically dragged me to the paypal site with my wallet in their mouth to try to save this little baby.

Hope all goes well with her. 

-Shaun"

People are REALLY pulling for Bambi, just know that! I will be donating the cash I receive today from my paypal - so the payments coming in from my email ([email protected]) will be from people at my firm who have donated. I am glad that Bambi is home with you.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

as in heading out now, i mean i'll be out already running errands but i would be more then happy to stop in and drop something off for you. but i do not want to come un announced just incase it would make you uncomfortable....let me know, hope all is well with bambi


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This outpouring of love is so tremendous!! I am so humbled that we can all pull together during this time to help Bambi, and the fact that perfect strangers in a law firm in Manhattan are donating is amazing and WONDERFUL!! I have renewed faith and love in humankind now.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Sending all our love and thoughts to bambi and your family. We keep checking in to see how she is doing. 
Emma and Pippa


----------



## Mary Poppins (Mar 10, 2009)

My family is NOT losing hope!!! We love that little darling and will continue to pray for her and your family! She is such a fighter! Hugs to little Bambi and to you. I'll be thinking of you and praying for you all day.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom - tell me about it. I mean these are some of the most powerful, ruthless corporate attorneys in nyc and probably in the entire country. The fact that they are showing this kind of love and care, well let me just say it's a good day at work and i haven't had a good day at work in... well a very long time.


----------



## MJ09 (Mar 10, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and Bambi.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Omgoodness, those pics are sooo sad! They poor thing! We are still hoping and praying! And thanking all those big time lawyers, thats amazing!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG you guys, I love you all so much.

TinyDogLuver - not one bit of offense or harm done here. I "love" the way you talk. Flaming? Kiss my touche? Gosh, I needed that laugh. Thank you and believe me, I probably would have thought the same thing had I not been living it. Thank you for your kind words. In emotional times, we all get a little "saucy", ya know what I mean?

Carrera - Holy Moly! Someone in town. How unbelievable is this? Does that mean we can have a meetup or something fun that all those Florida people do? I can cook. LOL. I am still at home right now with angel. The cardio can't see us till later and I told them until they are ready to run tests, I am laying in my bed with her. They understand. I just spoke with Vicki on the phone and she will be calling me soon. It shouldn't be more than a couple of hours. Aren't we so lucky to have a hospital like them? They have saved lives of my other pets and they are so compassionate. The girls were in there last night hugging me and crying with me. They also realize the urgency in this but Cardio had two other surgeries. I am only 20 minutes away (I live in Manchester. 20 minutes south of the hospital). So I'll bee bop over there and soon as I get the clearance. They are worried about a possible liver shunt? That's bad, isn't it? Her levels were a bit elevated.

Tricia - Thanks for closing that post. My fault. I kept starting new ones.

Harley Ridin Chopper - My hubby and I are bawling our eyes out over your post. God Bless You. We needed that.

Everybody Else - My hubby keeps telling me that I'm too nice of a person and people aren't like that and people take advantage of me, etc., etc., 
My faith is not only restored in mankind but I realize that there are lots of people with blind faith in other people and lots of people that feel good and love by helping and giving. I'm one of those also and I'm so blessed to have found others like that. I feel lucky no matter what happens to have you all.

I'm getting nutrical, baby food and water in her slowly. Should have seen me trying to get her pills in her. 1/4 of a very small pill is not easy. LOL. For all you medical people, I have her on lasix and enalapril. 

Should know something soon.

XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
Robin and Bambi


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahra - your office? That's crazy. Thank you so very much. I am sending them all e-mails right now. Hope to know something soon. Glad I have this comp to keep busy.

Lots of Love,



Robin and Bambi


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

The pictures are shocking, sending lots of love and prayers that she can make it out of this ordeal! Have you contacted her breeder?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

omg im just in and wanted to check how bambi is im now sitting here in tears at those photos what a difference in poor wee bambi i hope she pulls through this and hope the surgery goes through and she is strong enough i cant stop crying god knows what you are going through 
i hope you are ok and bearing up for your gorjuss baby 
you are in my thoughs and prayers


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so glad Bambi made it through the night. That shows that she is a fighter. As for the liver shunt, dogs can live a long life with one with either diet or surgery and I am sure if they are doing her heart surgery they will fix her shunt at the same time if possible. I have errands to do today but I would rather wait by the computer and wait for updates on Bambi. I can't be there for moral support but we are all here for you and Bambi. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Those pictures of her are so sad! I'm in tears looking at them. I really hope all goes well today. I'll check in periodically to see if there's any news.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ive just got on here and had to check, those pictures made me cry,so sad. Ive said a little prayer for her!


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I was so afraid to check my computer this morning. This post has made my screen so blurry! My continued prayers are with you.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bambi's photos brought tears to my eyes - poor little baby. We're sending positive thoughts your way for Bambi. Bella, Lina, and I send hugs.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Hon, there's a different breed of people out there, the one's you can trust, and they are called pet lover's. I too was jaded by humanity until I found pet loving friend's, and now my world is a wonderful place to be. Your husband has to let himself trust, and this horrible situation you are in will change your family for all the better. This similar situation changed my family and we are closer than ever thanks to my little canine boywho taught us all so much.
I'm in tears from the photo, but so happy she is with you now. Please give her a big gentle kiss from us and I'm praying harder than ever that's there's a turn around. Al our love to you my dear. Rochelle.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope all is still ok,Love from England X


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

michele said:


> Hope all is still ok,Love from England X


And yet more positive thoughts and love on it's way from England 
Will check back late tonight.

Barbara x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

been thinking about you and your family anmd sweet bambi all day how are things?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello Dear Ones,

This forum used to be my nightly "entertainment". It has now become my lifeline.

Bambi isn't doing well on the pre-tests. She's weak and her levels are out of whack. I've done well with getting the baby food and water in her along with her meds.

Guys, I don't have a good feeling. So far, my gut has been dead on. They are intimating that a surgery will be too hard on her at this point. I feel like I kind of knew that, but had to try. I'm not giving up. Neither are they. She is comfortable and had fluids and we are just waiting for a possible sign of stabilization. 

Thank you and everyone you know for the prayers. They are helping me get through this. We gave her a fighting chance of survival and if she survives it's because of you guys. If she doesn't, this is gods way and will and she will be at peace. I don't mean to be morbid, just tired and trying to stay reality based.


What do you all suppose you would do at this point? Just play the waiting game? They can't do surgery yet. If she makes a turn with all the meds and fluids, they might be able to. If she doesn't, we keep her safe, warm and loved until she goes or we make the choice to let her go. Right now they assure me she is in no pain. I'M NOT GIVING UP GUYS - I PROMISE!!!!!!!!!!

Just giving you an update.



Oh, just a little story... I've loaded her up with food and fluids and she accidentally had an accident on the bed earlier. No biggie. I could care less. I figured I'll just keep changing the blankets. So anyways, after a couple of hours, she kind of nudged me and I set her down on her pad and she piddled for probably 20 seconds. Is that not amazing? Even at this state, she waited for her pad. God I love her. I'm not ready to lose her. She has changed our world.

Still time for a miracle. With all our love and appreciation,



Bambi and Robin


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you for the update Robin.

I think all is being done and I would do exactly as you are doing. My only "advice" would be to be guided by your wonderful vets...the rest is up to Bambi and if you have a spiritual belief, then there too.

Again, much love,
Barbara x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

This is all so sad. I will pray for her all day. You are right, it is gods will and her will now, I hope she keeps fighting, her little body is so weak, that picture was so sad it made me cry. I hope you can keep your spirits up it is so hard to let go. We will all keep little Bambi in our hearts.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh my Gosh, my heart hurts for you. Lots of prayers and *HUGS* to you and little Bambi.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

miricles DO happen . we all feel your pain I believe everyone of us here on the forum are refreshing every 10 - 15 mins somehow no other postings matter at the moment . Big hugs and wet licks from dodge


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Robin, thanks for the update. I know we're all sitting on pins and needles today right along with you. You're doing exactly what I would be doing. Hopefully the meds will cause a turn-around and she'll get strong enough for the surgery. If not, you'll know in your heart when it's time. I'm still praying for Bambi!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just when I think I don't have a tear left inside of me, I look at her little face and break down.

I feel like we are letting all of you down. I was so positive yesterday. I thought we could really do this...sorry guys, I'm really emotional and I'm so far on empty right now. Don't mean to feel sorry for myself. Just tired.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

since you asked, if it was me, as long as they said she was in no pain and there is still hope to stabilize and esp since she feels like she can wait for the piddle pad, i would take my cues from her. you seem really in tune with her and i feel like you genuinely want whats best for her and not just what you want. i believe that she is trying and doesnt seem ready to give up, by what you say. hold on for her as long as she wants to hold on. i am praying for you.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Oh my Gosh, my heart hurts for you. Lots of prayers and *HUGS* to you and little Bambi.


Hi,

Just wanted to let you know that I was thinking about you today and what you went through with Roxy. You didn't have a chance to save her. You didn't get to hold her for 2 days and kiss her and love her. She was just taken from you. No matter what happens with Bam, I know I had the chance to say "good-bye". I'm so sorry you never had that. That is probably why you have not so pleasant dreams about her. It haunts you still. It wasn't peaceful. Have lots of time to think these days, and you were strongly in my thoughts. Kissing "perfect" Zoey (who, by the way, I'm trying to figure out how to get my hands on her) has to help. We all have our crosses, don't we? Glad we can share them together. Deep breath. Keep going, huh?

Hugs and smooches from Bambi,



Robin


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Just when I think I don't have a tear left inside of me, I look at her little face and break down.
> 
> I feel like we are letting all of you down. I was so positive yesterday. I thought we could really do this...sorry guys, I'm really emotional and I'm so far on empty right now. Don't mean to feel sorry for myself. Just tired.


you arent letting anyone down. our loved ones are only ours to borrow, and the time limits arent up to us. if she is called home, it wasnt your fault. you didnt fail anyone here. and if we cry, we are crying for you and ourselves for the loss of her company and cause you miss her. she will be in a better place.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG I just signed on!!! I was so glad to see this post! I think that she will make it through this. I just have a feeling. I will continue to pray or you and Bambi! Don't give up hope!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm absolutely torn apart for you. that's all I can say x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

rhaubejoi said:


> since you asked, if it was me, as long as they said she was in no pain and there is still hope to stabilize and esp since she feels like she can wait for the piddle pad, i would take my cues from her. you seem really in tune with her and i feel like you genuinely want whats best for her and not just what you want. i believe that she is trying and doesnt seem ready to give up, by what you say. hold on for her as long as she wants to hold on. i am praying for you.


Yep, great advice. That's exactly how I feel. She's a fighter this little one. I would never choose to end her life unless she was in pain. I've kissed her head so many times, I'm probably bruising her. Can you imagine? No surgery maam, her head is bruised. Any idea how this happened? OMG! Now, I'm talking to myself and answering and making jokes. I'll slap myself now. This is a roller coaster!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Someone earlier asked me if I spoke to my breeder. We were on the phone last night together from midnight till one while Andrew was going to get her. We bawled our eyes out and told stories and she was so shocked that it all went down this quickly. FYI, she has had a couple extremely successful surgeries at OSU. They saved one of her dogs and a horse. She encouraged me to wake my honey and go get her. I was just too upset and not at peace. She also told me when I'm ready, she is giving me the puppy of my choice. I said no you are not. I chose to take Bambi knowing full well the situation. Did I know it would be this fast? No. Neither did she. She said it's the least she can do knowing how we loved her and the quality of life we gave her. I thought that was so nice. I'm not taking her up on it but it touched my heart. Everyone's kindness has overwhelmed me. I guess what I'm saying is, I don't blame her. I should have done my homework. Got caught up in the moment. I wouldn't change a minute with Bam though.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Thats good that the breeder is kind and helpful. Not all breeders are that nice and understanding like that. Im from ohio and my grandma says the vets are very good in ohio and charge decently. I hope Bambi is doing well right now.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Just when I think I don't have a tear left inside of me, I look at her little face and break down.
> 
> I feel like we are letting all of you down. I was so positive yesterday. I thought we could really do this...sorry guys, I'm really emotional and I'm so far on empty right now. Don't mean to feel sorry for myself. Just tired.


your doing brilliantly wer cant thank you enougth for keeping us informed , we CAN do this we are all praying and we need you to stay strong for little bambi 

xxxx


----------



## Sophie. (Mar 16, 2009)

Keep fighting Bambi! You can make it !


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If she's not in pain,that's great keep her warm with your love as you are doing,she is in the best place that she can be in with her family X


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Withe everything that happened. This whole day I spend it with Chico. The only time he was not with me is when i took a shower. I just am so blessed to have him with me. 

Bambi is strong and I will keep prying that she pills thro. But you need to sleep for a little bet. Your hubby well wake you if anything changes.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i agree with chicos mum rest now you are doing everything you can xxx


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks so much for keeping us updated. My heart is breaking for you and little Bambi 

((((((((((((((((MORE HUGS)))))))))))))))) for you and ((((((((((((((((((((gentle hugs)))))))))))))))) to Bambi.

Your breeder sounds like a great person, by the way. It's really nice to have such a caring support system. 

I hope that lurkers reading this thread will stay away from the bad breeders who specifically breeder for "teacup" chihuahuas... these tiny babies can have such health problems.

THANK god you noticed she was feeling sick right away. Your an awesome chi mommy to little Bambi.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

*We are praying for you and Bambi. We lit a candle too. Try to stay strong, looks like you have lots of love and support here.*


----------



## xo Pixie ox (Feb 22, 2009)

I am so heartbroken for what Bambi, you and your husband and other family members are going through. The pics of Bambi made me cry... my husband even teared up...I wish I could send her my strength so she didn't have to use up all of hers. All of our prayers are with you including the prayers of our four 2 legged babies. You and your husband are great puparents to Bambi. Your love will see her through.

xoxo


Raquel & Family


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> Withe everything that happened. This whole day I spend it with Chico. The only time he was not with me is when i took a shower. I just am so blessed to have him with me.


This is how I felt today too! I just kept picking up Brody and holding him and hugging him and telling him what a good boy he was. He gave me a kiss and then wanted to get down to play. I don't think he understood what the tears were that were falling and he kept trying to kiss them away. 

I think that when something like this happens, we all look at our own loved ones and love them just a little bit more. Hug them just a little too tight. And kiss them one more time. Life is precious. In our busy lives, sometimes that is easy to forget. 

Bambi - your life is so meaningful! We want you here! Please stay strong little one. Robin, you are an awesome mommy. Keep the faith and hold onto hope.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

We slept for an hour. I woke up and thought I might find her dead. She's on my chest, alive. Coco is laying with her and I. Coco is rattled by this. She's used to her little buddy. She smells differently (ya know that sick smell). My angel is still fighting. Time for water, baby food. I'm going to skip the nutrical. Don't want her to have potty trouble cuz of dehydration. There's still hope guys. I know I'm being redundant but I feel the need to tell each and every one of you everytime I'm on how much you mean to me and Bam. My hubby is blown away by the support. Hug your babies! They are lucky to have mommy's like you guys. To be continued......................................


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

So what did the vet tell you about her possibilities of having surgery? I hope I didn't miss a post -- I keep refreshing every 15 minutes!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG poor Bambi. Just signed on this evening and it has taken about 2 hrs to read and catch up on whats happening. My thoughts are with Bambi and your family. I have a candle lit for her, she is a wee fighter!!!

What u are going through doesnt bear thinking about, I was crying readig the posts and seeing the pics of her. I cant stop holding Rocky and dont want to let him go. 
What a great bunch the chi-people are!!!!!!

Hope her surgery goes well. Is the surgery Fri morn? How does that work in UK time???


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi All - 

Heading back to emergency. Bambi is starting to fail. I'm taking every kind thought, every post, every ounce of love and prayer that you all have given me. I'm praying there's something we can do. I, of course, will keep you posted.

We love you all. Think the best thoughts you possibly can right now. 


Robin, Andrew and Bambi


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Awwww....we're praying for the little sweetie!!! ((((((((((BIG HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww Bambi, my thoughts are with u.
(((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))
Hope she pulls through this.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Awww...hope everything will be fine...


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

My thought are with you Bambi. Keep up the good fight. So sad.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Love and gentle ((((((HUGS)))))) to Bambi. I hope that you will be OK soon.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Although I havent posted it yet...I just wanted to know that Bambi has been in my prayers and I will continue to pray for her!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

xxxxxxxx comon bambi we are praying hard for you


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh no, I just got back and saw the latest post. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed and continuing to pray for Bambi. Poor little baby is having such a tough fight.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

cmon wee bambi keep fighting you can do it please god let him pull through xxxxxxx


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Has there been an update recently???


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

BaileysMommy said:


> Has there been an update recently???


Just that an hour ago they were headed back to the hospital because she was starting to fail


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh no!!!!!!!  Ugh, come on lil Bambi!!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

We are all sending good vibes and lots of love and prayers to you Bambi, and you family. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Robin, how's Bambi doing????? We are all worried sick.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Keep up the tough fight baby girl. So very sad. I'm so sorry. Reading this brings chills up my spine. I lost my baby Chase to hear failure just over a year ago. I wish you all the best, and my thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

BAMBI LOST THE FIGHT, SHE DIED IN MY ARMS TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My heart is so heavy right now. She lost too much weight between last night and tonight. Dr. Tony (my vet) and the specialists felt that surgery wouldn't be a prudent decision. Her heart was failing, her weight was dropping. Dr. Tony said she felt so positive yesterday but from the time we got to Metro last night and the time Andrew went to get her there were drastic changes. Dr. Tony said if she would have looked yesterday like she looked today, she wouldn't even have let me get excited about the surgery. They wanted to do a neuro consult today because they were afraid there was some fluid on her brain. That would have been an entirely different problem altogether. She explained to us that where there is one genetic condition, often there are others. Had we had maybe another pound on her and figured all this out sooner, well... who knows? We can't think about that. 

Bambi singlehandedly brought more joy into this home than any other pet we've ever had. I think because she was so small and dependent, but feisty and protective. She couldn't even get off the bed without one of us and would run around the bed in circles. She was just always present and didn't have an independent bone in her body. We were her world and she was ours. We took her everywhere from work to trips to resteraunts. 

We chose to have her cremated and have her ashes returned to us. I will make a special box, as I did with my dear Romeo, to honor her. She started getting pretty uncomfortable at home. For example, moving her head funny, not being able to keep her head up, opening and closing her mouth in an odd fashion. It was enough for me to realize that it was do or die. Although her gums were still pink, her eyes were kind of floating in and out. She still had a pretty strong heartbeat, believe it or not, but her system was starting to shut down. We did a pretty good job at keeping her hydrated. She did lose almost 1/2 a pound in two days. Not good. I could tell by some of your responses that you noticed how different she looked in the picture today. 

Andrew and I are more touched than you will ever imagine that you gave us the strength to fight for her. We had applied for a loan for the balance of the vet bills and her surgery. Yesterday, I had false hope. I really thought, and so did my vet, that this was a possibility. They were giving me statistics like 95 and 97% success rate in this surgery. She had life left in her. I have so much peace in my heart that we brought her back home last night to love on her and watch over her. She hasn't left my body since she got sick. 

I didn't work all week. My nail clients are so understanding. Bambi came to the shop with me when I worked and they all spoiled her rotten. Clothes, treats, love, etc. etc. She's the only dog that I know of that the staff at TJ Maxx , Bath & Body Works and Bed, Bath & Beyond that knew her name and couldn't wait for us to come in. Thank you doesn't begin to cover what I want to express. I hope I've expressed it to all of you enough. The donations and well wishers from perfect strangers, you guys (who I no longer consider strangers), and all the staff at Turkeyfoot Vet Clinic (which is our clinic) and Metro (the emergency hospital) was astounding. My pms, e-mails, and texts haven't stopped since this began. My sole support has been this forum. I've never experienced such blind love and faith in my life. You jumped in and saved me, literally. I will be here for each and every one of you, no matter what you need. I love you all.



R.I.P. dearest Bambi - a short lived life 7-5-08 to 3-19-09. We had 5 perfect months with you and our bed will never be the same! You were worth every penny and every tear. We love you. Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH no. I'm so sorry Robin. For you, and your whole family. You did everything possible but it is still heartwrenching. I don't even have the words. I'm just so sorry. 

Rest in peace little Bambi. You knew heaven on earth with your family here and we will all miss you....

Brodysmom


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am soooooo sorry, I am bawling as I read this. Bambi is in a better place now at Rainbow Bridge and not in any more pain she is running and playing with my sweet Roxy and all the other special angels that have gone there to wait for their masters. I am so sorry, you did EVERYTHING you possibly could for her. God needed her more as a special angel. (((((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Robin, I am so sorry for you loss. Simple words but they truly come from my heart. You tried your hardest and know in your heart that you did everything humanly (and spiritually) possible to save wee Bambi.

She will be sorely missed by one and all on this forum. Please know that I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Rest in peace, Bambi. You were such a beautiful little baby, and you were very loved. Robin and Andrew (and girls), I'm sooo sorry for your loss. No words can take away the pain you feel right now, but know that Bambi's soul is perfectly healthy and in a wonderful place, and she is sooo grateful for all the love you gave her. As upset as I am right now, I'm so glad you found this forum when you did, so we could all go through this with you. You are definitely not alone in your grief, as we've all come to love Bambi so much over the last couple of days.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

So very sorry Robin, I am crying too...

All love to you, *very* special chimommy.
May the gentle Goddess rest Angel Bambi in her arms.
Sweet and gentle dreams baby girl.

Barbara xxx


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

words can not express....... i am so sorry for your loss. i send you all the love in the world! Bambi is in a better place now and she knows that you did everything in your power to save her.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So sorry


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I am so sorry you lost her  You were a great mommy and she was loved very much and you stuck by her side until the end. You did great.

RIP Bambi


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i dont know the words to say im so sorry for your loss you have been a great mummy to bambi he was loved and cared for im sitting here crying and cuddling my zac what can i say im sooooo soooo sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx rip little one


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry! Bambi was a very lucky chi to have spent her too short life with such a special, caring chi-mommy.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Our hearts go out to you Robin and Andrew. What a special set of parents Bambi had. Our hearts are breaking with you at this time.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry that you've lost her. You were her warrior, protector and defender until the end and she knew that and how very much you love her. The bridge colors lit up bright tonight upon the arrival of your sweet girl. She is home in the loving arms of her Father. Please try and take a little comfort in knowing that you gave her your heart while she was here and she gave you hers. Such love will never cease. You and she will be reunited one day and never separated again. God bless you and your family. :angel2:


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Robin You have been there for her from the begning to the end. And to her I'm sure she was happy tell the end because she was near you. She loved you and was loved in return. there is no words to describe how strong that bond is. 

My heart goes out to you and your family and furbaby. Rest in peace sweet Bambi. You well be missed little one.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I am just so sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Poppins (Mar 10, 2009)

Words just won't express how sorry I am for your loss. Bambi is truly an angel. Always was, and always will be. Bless you, your family, and that amazing little Bambi. All of my best wishes.


----------



## xo Pixie ox (Feb 22, 2009)

*I'm Still Here *
*Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.*

*My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.*

*I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.*

*I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.*

*I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.*

*When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! *

Author Unknown



We are all SO very sorry about the loss of Bambi. Though her life was short she was so blessed with a family like yours and I am positive you made her feel like she lived a lifetime. My heart goes out to you... God Bless...


Raquel


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so very sorry Bambi lost her fight...but you should be proud that your little girl put up such a strong fight and of course proud that you did everything possible to try and prolong her life.

I will keep you and beautiful little Bambi in my thoughts. She is finally at peace now and will forever be remember by us all here at chi people!


----------



## Janbee (Feb 22, 2009)

I am soooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm awfully sorry hon. i wish we were all closer to you geographically. you would have a lot of loving shoulders to lean on. i know nothing will really comfort you right now. i am so sad for you. the only consolation is that she isnt hurting any longer. she can run and play now without ever tiring. and she will only be waiting for the blink of an eye before she meets you guys again. lots of love to you guys. my heart goes out to you.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you everybody. The poems are amazing. We've cried our eyes out. Hard getting used to not having her here. I'm just feeling really empty. Really empty. All your prayers are helping us. My little one was pretty upset. My ten year old handled it better. Probably doesn't help that Mom and Dad can barely keep it together. I'm just reading every post since it started. Wow. A lot happened in a couple of days. Thank you so.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My heart is so sad with the loss of your little Bambi..
May you find peace and comfort in knowing that she is in a place where all things are special and where love continues on.... 
Our love and thoughts are with you and your family.
Darlene, Brian, Dazy and Lulubelle


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow i'm sorry for your lost! I had high hopes that she'd make it.
she's better now and her heart doesn't hurt anymore, she'll still be with you in your hearts.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I was so afraid I was going to come home to this! I am so sorry for your loss! As everyone else has said just try and remember that she is in a better place, although I know it doesn't really help ease your pain anymore. Our thoughts and prayers are with your entire family!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

_

For our dearest Bambi...

We thought of you with love today
But that is nothing new. 
We thought about you yesterday
And days before that too. 
We think of you in silence
We often speak your name. 
Now all we have are memories
And your picture in a frame. 
Your memory is our keepsake
With which we'll never part. 
God has you in His keeping
We have you in our Heart. 

Author Unknown_​


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

Robin
I'm so so very sorry for your loss, words can not express my sorrow. I continue to pray for you and know that you did all you could but sometimes these things are out of our hands.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with everyone. She knew love, and compassion her short time here unlike most dogs could even imagine in a full lifetime. She will have that with her always. RIP sweet angel! Run free!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. Rest in Peace little girl. You will always be remembered and loved by so many.


If It should be that I grow frail and weak, 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then you must do what must be done, 
For this last battle can't be won, 
You will be sad I understand, 
Don't let your grief then stay your hand' 
For this day, more than all the rest, 
Your love and friendship stands the test. 
We've had so many happy years, 
What is to come can hold no fears. 
Would you want me to suffer? So 
When the time comes, please let me go. 
Take me where my needs they'll tend, 
Only stay with me to the end, 
And hold me firm and speak to me, 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
It is a kindness that you do to me, 
Although my tail it's last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Do not grieve it should be you 
Who must decide this thing to do - 
We've been so close, we two these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I am just bawling right now, I really hoped and prayed so hard for little Bambi. I am so sorry you guys, I pray for your family. Stay strong! ***BIG HUGS***


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I am so sorry. Bambi knew you and Andrew loved her and she felt your love to the very moment that she couldn't fight any longer. Peace and love will be with her forever and you will see her again. Run free Bambi.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Robin, i can't really express in words how sorry i am and how sad i am to have lost bambi. I wish there was more i coudl have done for you and your little one. I'm sure Bambi is in a much better place now where there are no worries and where her little heart works perfect. You will meet each other one day. I'm so very sorry and my heart is aching and i cant stop the tears from coming. Bambi, rest in peace little girl, you will truly be missed by more people than you know.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

I am so heartbroken for you. You did all you possibly could have done. Like someone else already said, God needed his little angel back. He sent her to Earth to show you unconditional love with no limits, and then he needed her back. She will always be with you though, watching you from above. You are one of the most devoted pet parents I have ever come across. You guys never gave up on her, no matter what. You were her angel as she is yours. If I could reach though this computer and give you the biggest hug I have ever given anyone, I would. I sincerely wish there was something, anything, I could do or say to take away some of the pain. Bambi knows that you did all you could for her, as do we all. RIP Sweet Bambi, mommy and daddy love you. Have a safe trip to Heaven, little one. I will be praying for your family.
With our deepest sympathy, 
Colleen and Martini


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so sorry Robin. My heart goes out to you and your family. RIP Bambi, you will be missed, and always greatly remembered.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Robin, I have no words that compensate how I feel for you right now! She fought a good long fight that will never be forgotten.. You are by far the most devoted fur parents i have come across. My heart and prayers are with your family and I also pray that she is happy in Heaven. Rest well little Bambi, You will not be forgotten and will be missed very much. Be happy and healthy and you and your family will meet again some day..


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

RIP Bambi, so sorry for your loss. A least you can have a little comfort in that fact that you did everything you could to try and get her through this.
Thinking of you and your family. (((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))

Run free wee angel.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

my first thought was off bambi this morning and im so very very sorry for you both. Take tons and tons and tons and tons and tons of care and please keep coming back to the forum. 

Speak soon my chihuahua families. 

Good night and god bless Bambi. 

Hazel.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

omg i couldnt wait to check how bambi was as soon i got up. i cant believe how emotional i am over her considereing i dont know her and think everyone on this forum can aggree. you gave her the best start in life and gave her so much love. at least she is not in pain no more but has left an empty hole in everyones heart. m sure others agree it has made us appreciate our chis so much more. my children are wondering why im crying this early in the morning and i showed them why and how adorable bambi was even my oldest had a tear in his eye. this will stay with me for along time and i am so sorry for your loss, be strong, i know it will be hard x


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

i also have to say that although i couldnt give more in donation it was extremely kind of you to take time and write back to me with such kind words, you are an extremely kind person x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I slept for five straight hours. When I woke, I didn't look for her. I knew she was gone. Sometimes through the night, Andrew would steal her from me so if I woke up, I would say, "do you have her"? It was so constant. You guys, I'm not doing so well. I know this is life, I know this could be worse, I know this could be my real child, I know people are starving and dying and all that, but this emptiness and sadness is overwhelming. I can't stop picturing her. I physically mourn for her. Her big old ears under the covers. Her spot on my chest. I don't know what to do with myself. I don't want to talk to anybody. I don't want to do anything. I just want to be with my husband and cry. Is this normal? This pain is suffocating. Your kind words touch me like no other. I would never leave this forum. I can't even visit my doxie forum. You are all so giving and loving. The words and poems, well I just keep reading them over and over. I need her. I don't just miss and love her. I need her.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yes i think it's normal. everybody handles pain/death differant.

only you can know how long you need to morn. but we are here for you, when you need to talk.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i feel very sad for you bambi had a short life but so so much love , in her final days the love real love was coming from as far away as england and saudi arabia! she was a special little girl and you and your family are special peple you couldent of given her more i cant imagine what you are going through right now my heart is heavy and sad , i know its just words but time really DOES heal . and i only have words to offer you but we are here whenever and for as long as you need us, take care and give your daughters and hubby a special hug. love to you all


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I slept for five straight hours. When I woke, I didn't look for her. I knew she was gone. Sometimes through the night, Andrew would steal her from me so if I woke up, I would say, "do you have her"? It was so constant. You guys, I'm not doing so well. I know this is life, I know this could be worse, I know this could be my real child, I know people are starving and dying and all that, but this emptiness and sadness is overwhelming. I can't stop picturing her. I physically mourn for her. Her big old ears under the covers. Her spot on my chest. I don't know what to do with myself. I don't want to talk to anybody. I don't want to do anything. I just want to be with my husband and cry. Is this normal? This pain is suffocating. Your kind words touch me like no other. I would never leave this forum. I can't even visit my doxie forum. You are all so giving and loving. The words and poems, well I just keep reading them over and over. I need her. I don't just miss and love her. I need her.


 its called grief and yes its normal give it time wish i could hug you but i cant im to far away but here if you need me .


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Rest in peace, sweet Bambi. Soar with the angels and keep watch over your mommy and daddy here on Earth. We love you.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*A poem for you*

I stood by your bed last night as you brushed away a tear
It's me i haven't left you i'm well, i'm fine, i'm here
I was close to you at breakfast,i watched you pour your tea
You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to pat me
I was with you at the shops today,i was with you at my grave
you tend it with such care,i want to re assure you i'm not lying there
I walked with you towards the house,as you fumbled for your key
I gently put my paw on you ,smiled and said it's me
And when the time is right for you, to cross the brief divide
I'll rush across and greet you and we'll stand side by side
I have so many things to show you,there is so much to see
Be patient live your life out ,then come home to be with me.


----------



## *cricket* (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my little Bella to an illness and I know the pain, emptiness, and sorrow you are feeling. God Bless


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry  I don't even know what I could say to possibly make you feel better. I would be overwhelmed with grief as well, especially if I lost my little Rylie. She's my best friend and I really don't know what I'm going to do if anything happens to her. 

Rest in peace, sweet Bambi. Run free.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I just don't know what to say. My heart broke the moment I opened this thread. I know there is nothing that anyone can say or do at this time to make the pain go away, actually it will probably always be there just get better with time. We don't understand why she was only meant to be here for such a short time but she touched many lives and she brought many people closer together, brought us readers closer to our own pups and made us appreciate every second that we have because we just never know what God has planned. I will pray for healing for you and your family. (((((Hugs))))


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Robin, I would be the same way as you if i lost my bam like you lost bambi. I have never met Bambi but through your posts I have seen the love you have for her and in turn I came to love her as well. She left a sizable hole in my heart and I have been thinking about her this entire week so I can only imagine how empty and desolate you feel at the moment. Despite what people might think or say, she was your child and she has left the world too soon and it's ok for you to mourn and experience grief in this way. I couldn't stop thinking about Bambi and crying last night and I have never even had a chance to pet her - and you were her constant companion, of course you feel life is hard. Take as much time as you need and mourn in your own way, i know this is cheesy, but time heals all. As painful as it will be until it hurts a little less one day, we are always here for you whenever you need us.


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I have been following this thread from the beginning and share your grief. I have been crying along with everyone else but have said nothing because the things I would have said had already been posted. The angel in my life was with me for 12 years. She was my constant companion and we did everything together. She did tricks for sunday school and went to nursing homes. But the time came when I had to make the decision to end her precious life when the look in her eyes changed from love to pain. Believe me when I say I share your pain and grief and emptiness..... but all I can do is offer you a (((hug))). 

Believe me when I say that what you and your dh are feeling is normal. People who love our pets as we do, the loss is very much like losing a child. Since you are a computer person, I thought I'd offer these sites to help you connect with other people, and there are many of us, who are going through the emotional upheaval that we are. 

http://www.petloss.com/
http://www.pet-loss.net/


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is another link that I have had to use myself when I lost my boy. I actually emailed them and they helped be through a terrible time. I hope this helps you too. I've given you my number in a pm, and if you ever need someone to talk to, call me anytime collect. xoxo
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/PLHL/


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you so much. I will use those links. I am certainly not exclusive to the pain of losing a pet. All your words are comforting to say the least. I know each and every one of you feel my pain and have felt this pain. Harley Ridin Chopper said something awesome. It really brought us all together. Us as readers, all of us with our pets (including me, I have 2 other healthy babies that have been missing my attention. They feel the loss of her and the sadness from us.) My husband and I are closer than ever. Ahra brought so many perfect strangers into this that are still e-mailing me? That's just amazing.

I promise you guys I'm not going to make this a pitty party for myself. You have sent me love and strength and Bam felt it too, up until her last breath.

Let's get on with favorite pix, and what the heck 20,000 star dog food to feed our babies, and why do they chew, bark, bite, etc. LOL. 

Love you guys,




Robin, Andrew, Haley, Mackenzie, Coco, Cooper... and of course, Bambi


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry for your loss .


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

aww well said NOW HOW HAS SOME POOP TO LOOK AT?


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm truly stunned by the strength and love of this board - it's really heartwarming, to say the least, that a bunch of perfect strangers can band together in a time of need all based on the love we have for our dogs! I know it has been an emotional rollercoaster ride but through the sadness of losing a loved one, i think we've all found love and trust and comfort in knowing that we will all be there in a difficult time. And in a world that we live in, i think it's something to cherish. I love everyone here and you don't know how grateful i feel to have found this place. 

Robin I'm curious but you certainly do not have to tell me, who has been emailing you from my workplace? I just let everyone know that Bambi has sadly passed last night and people have been emailing me to send on their condolences to you. it's been amazing.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious little Bambi. She had a wonderful family that took care of her and loved her during her short life. She was never alone as she passed away in your arms, loved to the very end. Your heart is broken into a million pieces and you're grieving. We understand and are here for you. Rest in peace, sweet Bambi.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Kioana said:


> aww well said NOW HOW HAS SOME POOP TO LOOK AT?


I HAVE POOP! Sorry, couldn't help myself. Sorry, hubby is being a pain in the tush, so I took the laptop upstairs to try and cheer up, then I remembered Bambi, and I started to feel worse. However I have a pic of Venus that always makes me smile. It's an older one, but I hope it makes you guys happy too.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG. How freaking, frackin cute. That's the biggest smile I've had in days. Those crabby ass hubby's. What are we going to do with them?

Ahra - I have been communicating with Shaun and Sharon. After I e-mailed them thank you's, I sent them out pix of Bambi and Coco (the one in the leg warmers) they about died. That's a pretty funny picture. They loved and appreciated it. What nice people. They truly seem to care. AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Please dont take this the wrong way but have you thought about taking the breeder up on her offer to have another puppy? 

When my beloved 15 year old jack russel died we took him to be buried at this dogs home and came back with another Jack Russel! He took the pain away and we had him for years after. I loved him just as much as Rocky but just in different way.

Speak soon.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

hazeyj said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way but have you thought about taking the breeder up on her offer to have another puppy?
> 
> When my beloved 15 year old jack russel died we took him to be buried at this dogs home and came back with another Jack Russel! He took the pain away and we had him for years after. I loved him just as much as Rocky but just in different way.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you,gives you something else to think about,and to look forward to.Eased my pain,but people are all different,some it helps others wouldn't even think about it


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm crying so hard I can't even breathe. I'm heartbroken for you, i'm so so so sorry x


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. There is nothing fair about losing a sweet baby you expected to have much more time with. The pain will get easier and the memories of her will live forever.


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

im so very very sorry for your loss i was praying so hard for you and your baby my thougts are with you and your family at this awful time


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about wee Bambi. May she rest in peace.
Love Kati and Elmo Cesar


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss..  

RIP Bambi.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I just read all the threads now... I was rooting for Bambi  so so so sorry for your loss! You and your family did everything you could and at least you were with her while she passed. Hang in there, each day will feel a little bit better. It sounds like she was very spoiled and well loved for the time you had her so try to think of the positive! Hang in there... *Hugs* Jess, Harley and Shiloh


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I have only just caught up on the threads, I kept wanting to skip them to see if little Bambi was OK. I have to say that reading them I was really emotional. Oh Robin, I am sooooo very, very sorry.

You did all that you have could, little Bambi had the best times with you and will always thank you for that - you are a very special chimommy.

RIP little Bambi.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Awww nooo im sos so sry for your loss she was a beautiful chi. i cant even begin to imagine what you are going through!!!.


----------



## michellell (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your little one. Take comfort in the fact that she had you and you had her for 5 beautiful months. Love to you all X o X


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Robin, Andrew and girls I am so sorry for your sad loss and very proud of you all at the same time for giving Bambi the love and support she needed right to the very end of this journey....RIP Bambi xxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for the good thoughts. I am so very sad today...


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

rcj1095 said:


> Thank you for the good thoughts. I am so very sad today...


That is understandable...
How are your other little ones? Hope they are helping you cope.

Take good care,
Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Andrew and I are pouring so much love into Cooper and Coco. He is trying to completely move on. He doesn't want to cry anymore. I am still allowing myself to cry. I'm crying right now. I'm not ready to just "shelf this" and be done. In three days time, we watched a perfectly healthy baby (or so we thought) die in our arms. I understand though, he wants to think happy thoughts of her and not "sadness". I guess we all mourn differently. I know I'm lucky for all I have. I'm just sad today. Thanks Barbara.


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

May you find the peace you need and are looking for. Words cannot express how i feel for you, your hubby, and the rest of your pack. I had glaced over this thread and finally caught up on all of this. My chis send you love and i will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I think that is just the difference in the way men and women morn. My hubby did the same thing. It took me at a couple of weeks before I stopped crying on a daily bases. I still get teary eyed when I see her picture or a thought of her comes to my head. Time is all that can heal your heart. We got a new puppy pretty quick and that helps too, to get it off your mind. I just made sure our new puppy was very healthy. When you go through something like that, you realize that their health is the most important thing.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ya know, I don't want to get on a "soapbox", but I've read so many posts about people wanting them smaller and smaller. I understand that there are small, healthy chi's but more times than not, anything at 1-1/2 lbs. is not going to be a healthy puppy. I knew full well going into it that she had issues so this was my decision but I hope people realize that the health is so much more important than a teeny, weeny dog. Sorry, probably just a sensitive subject for me right now...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Ya know, I don't want to get on a "soapbox", but I've read so many posts about people wanting them smaller and smaller. I understand that there are small, healthy chi's but more times than not, anything at 1-1/2 lbs. is not going to be a healthy puppy. I knew full well going into it that she had issues so this was my decision but I hope people realize that the health is so much more important than a teeny, weeny dog. Sorry, probably just a sensitive subject for me right now...


All i can say it's a good job she had you as a mum,who gave her love and the best possible care !


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

rcj1095 said:


> Ya know, I don't want to get on a "soapbox", but I've read so many posts about people wanting them smaller and smaller. I understand that there are small, healthy chi's but more times than not, anything at 1-1/2 lbs. is not going to be a healthy puppy. I knew full well going into it that she had issues so this was my decision but I hope people realize that the health is so much more important than a teeny, weeny dog. Sorry, probably just a sensitive subject for me right now...



Not on a "soapbox" at all, you have every right to your opinion and I very much agree with you. Perhaps one very good thing that will come from Bambi's story and your loss, is that people will keep this in mind.

Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry guys, I phrased that wrong. What I meant was a 1-1/2 lb. pup at 8 months old . Lots weigh that much at younger ages. Just be careful and please stay away from any advertisement that says teacup, micro, mini, pocket, toy, etc. etc. Chihuahua's are just chihuahua's. Okay, I'm done. LOL.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I totally agree with what you are saying Robin and until anyone is in your position they will not know how serious you are being. 

Please don't take this the wrong way but normally when people email me asking for a tiny or a tea cup I have a standard reply which I send out to them trying explain how hard these little ones - this is what I send:

TEA CUP is only an adjectives used to describe the size differences and physical appearances are many; and have been misused for so long they now seem legitimate.

Tea-Cup, Pocket Size, Tiny Toy, Miniature or Standard - are just a few of the many tags and labels that have been attached to this breed over the years. They are in NO way greater monetary value - the use of these terms is incorrect and misleading.

Occasionally, within a litter, there may be a puppy that is unusually small. That pup is a small Chihuahua and any other breakdown in description is not correct. To attach any of these additional labels to a particular pup is to misrepresent that animal as something that is rare or exceptional and causes a great deal of confusion among those new fanciers who are looking for a Chihuahua.

My advice is it steer well away from the tiniest, some breeders do not explain that a small knock on the head can kill them, being too hot and dehydrating will lead to hypoglycemia. They are heartbreaking to have tinies. I have had two who weighed 2lb 10oz (12 years and 11 years old) 

The differences in coat type (the Long Coat or the Smooth Coat) is the only official description used to identify a difference within this breed. Our Standard does not categorise the Chihuahua by size.

While they are adorable, and can be perfectly healthy, the buyer should be cautioned as to the extra care that may be required with regard to the general health and well-being.

Hope this is helpful and don't hesitate to contact me if you require any further advice or questions....Regards


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

well said


----------



## WheelingWV (Jan 22, 2009)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Bambi was obviously very much loved and is in a better place now. ...Mark


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

when I send this out to people enquiring about chihuahuas I hope they understand that I am not trying to put them off buying a smaller chihuahua just that they can take a lot more looking after.

I know many people try to label them and charge them more. I have to say if I get a tiny one, I tend to keep them until they are about 6 months old anyway.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

when i first brought dodge home at 8 weeks i was so terrified i couldent wait for him to get bigger , you are so right the smaller they are the more looking after and training yourself to be extra careful around them it is sop scary and a lot of worry dodge is now almost 4 lb and much more fun and less worry


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great descriptions Jesshan. My breeder, friend also, was so specific with me about Bambi. She let me have her with the full understanding that she was not the "healthy breed standard". We fell in love and took a chance. What if she would have grown more and lived longer? We didn't know her little life would end at 8 months. Regardless, I had the time and love to offer her. Had we been able to have the surgery, we would have had a loan for 4 to 5 thousand dollars at the end of it with no guarantees. I wouldn't change anything. She taught us a love like no other. My hubby and I can hardly keep it together today. Long day without her. Good advice to anyone... Beware of "too" small and "congenital" issues of any kind. They are scary and expensive. She was just unlucky enough to have both. I thought my soapbox was over?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Teddys Mum (Mar 5, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your heartbreak I soo feel for you and know some of what you are suffering I lost a little chi but he was 13 years old and I new it was coming as he had a heart murmur.

I have for a long time been very angry that Chihuahua,s are being bred as teacups just so they can go in someones handbag! I know this will ruffle feathers as these little fragile mites are wonderful loving little pets, but its not right when they are ill they go down so quickly they havent a chance and hearts are going to get broken, we should be giving our pets every chance in life they dont have any say in this and breeding downsizing is wrong!!

God bless you and your husband for loving and careing for this little one and making his short life very happy.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

rcj1095 said:


> Great descriptions Jesshan. My breeder, friend also, was so specific with me about Bambi. She let me have her with the full understanding that she was not the "healthy breed standard". We fell in love and took a chance. What if she would have grown more and lived longer? We didn't know her little life would end at 8 months. Regardless, I had the time and love to offer her. Had we been able to have the surgery, we would have had a loan for 4 to 5 thousand dollars at the end of it with no guarantees. I wouldn't change anything. She taught us a love like no other. My hubby and I can hardly keep it together today. Long day without her. Good advice to anyone... Beware of "too" small and "congenital" issues of any kind. They are scary and expensive. She was just unlucky enough to have both. I thought my soapbox was over?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Don't be daft! That's what we are here for, if you want to rant or waffle about anything (not that you are of course) but sometimes it does make it easier than bottling up how you feel. 

I always tell people that the smaller ones don't live as long as the bigger ones, but no breeder expects a little one to leave us when they are only 8 months bless her.

Stay on your soapbox as long as you want hun!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

If Bambi's story changes one person's mind on getting an under sized chihuahua, then Bambi has accomplished even more in life, on top of touching so many hearts and bringing so much happiness into your life.. 
I'm so tired of running into strangers saying, "boy your chi is big". He's a 5 pounds!!
I just don't get it. 

You can vent anytime you want and need too. I'm glad you are able to talk freely and I admire your strength after everything you've gone through. You're quite a lady!
All my love to you. Rochelle.


----------



## Vicki (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish I could say something to comfort you all.....dear Sweet Bambi has touched...not only your family but so many here also. I have read the posts only today and I am so sorry I wasn't there for you sooner.
Bambi was very lucky to have a family like yours. I hope you can take solace in the fact that you gave Bambi a wonderful life with lots of love and cuddles and kisses.
I think it is so easy to pass up an animal that is small,weak and passably has a shortened life span...but they are here....they have come into the world..usually by human intervention,,for profit or for love....they are here.But some of them end up with earth bound angels...people that love them and make their time on this planet special.Bless you for being one of those earth bound angels!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Vicki said:


> I think it is so easy to pass up an animal that is small,weak and passably has a shortened life span...but they are here....they have come into the world..usually by human intervention,,for profit or for love....they are here.But some of them end up with earth bound angels...people that love them and make their time on this planet special.Bless you for being one of those earth bound angels!


What a lovely way to put it :angel11:

Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Vicki said:


> I wish I could say something to comfort you all.....dear Sweet Bambi has touched...not only your family but so many here also. I have read the posts only today and I am so sorry I wasn't there for you sooner.
> Bambi was very lucky to have a family like yours. I hope you can take solace in the fact that you gave Bambi a wonderful life with lots of love and cuddles and kisses.
> I think it is so easy to pass up an animal that is small,weak and passably has a shortened life span...but they are here....they have come into the world..usually by human intervention,,for profit or for love....they are here.But some of them end up with earth bound angels...people that love them and make their time on this planet special.Bless you for being one of those earth bound angels!


Thank you for your kindness. She was my earth bound angel and I am struggling so... thank you.


----------

